# I FED MY BOYS A MOUSE!



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

well i couldnt wait. I was going to wait a couple more weeks for my reds to get a bit bigger before i fed em a mouse but yesterday i was really bored and decided to go get a mouse. It was a spur of the moment thing so i didnt get to starve em like i had planned. they ate the nite before, but still they surprised me. I was kinda dissapointed that they didnt eat it all, but still surprised at the damage they did do. It wasnt a pinky or anything a regular assistant mouse. he swam around for 15 or 20 minutes, everytime my reds would nip him he would start kicking really hard and scare them. But after i turned the hood lights off, they got a bit more daring and they dragged his kicking squirming ass down to the bottom. It was CRAZY!







They only bit at him for about 30 seconds or so, he was dead in less than 10. But then they just let him go. I waited another 5 minutes but they didnt go at him again. I guess either there still too young, or they just werent hungry enough. I have pics but i dont have anywhere to put em up on the web. Could someone maybe host a couple pics for me so u guys could all see? Im kinda worried though, cause the damn mouse took a crap 2 or 3 times, and one of the turds i saw one of my reds eat. I cant find the other turds so i guess those got eaten too. the tank water is perfectly clear again. It got cloudy yesterday, but again its fine. im planning on doing a water change, cause i also saw the mouse pee, and i think with the combination of pee, and mouse crap, and all the blood, my ammonia, and iother levels might get out of whack.







But this was so crazy, im so proud of these guys


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

didnt really want to but i put the pics on my cardomain site.










































U can see the bigger pictures at My cardomain site


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congradulations i guess?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

wow those P's are still rather small according to the markings on them... congrats, as long as you and the P's feel satisfied :smile:


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

I may have missed it, how big are your guys?


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

that cadaver is pretty gruesome. anyways, how big are your p's? 4-5 inches im guessing?


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

Oh im satisfied all right, for now








My guys are only around between 3-3.5 inches
What u guys think about em? colour wise and everything, they look healthy?
go the the link on the bottom of the second post with all the pics, u can get a bigger pciture than the one in that post of the piranas. Its hard to get a good shoit cause they move, and the picture blurrs, i cant figure out how to adjust the shutter speed on this crazy camera.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

they look in great shape..







..sweet..you kind feel sorry for the mouse...but ah well...on to the next one..muhahaha


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

but was kinda nasty especially shown in the net!! But thanks for the FURY!!! We will never get enough!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice sequence, congrats!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i cant wait till my reds are big enough to destroy a mouse!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I wouldnt do it unless they are big enough to make VERY short work of it....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

uh congrats I guess, to me that is flippen gross and I saved twizzler from kev's piranhas. Now he sleeps and wanders around in his mouse house in the garage.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

ya im gonna either wait till they get a bit bigger, or get a smaller mouse next time so there isnt so much left over. The good thing is the mouse was dead pretty quickly. I was at the LFS today and the owner gave me a silver dollar for free, so i therw him in the tank today, and that was pretty sweet. Ill get pics of that up when i put em on my computer.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

fed mine on of those the other day. same size accept mine was pre frozen so it wasn't alive when the fury hit. god stuff though


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

nice, the first is the best. Hopefully they finish the next one.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

ya i hope so, but i think next time ill make sure to starve em for more than 11 hours.








I fed em that big ass silver dollar the next day and they didnt even finish that thing. What a waste even though it was free, it was still cool to watch.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

nice, giveme till this weekend, I'll throw in a mouse in there.


----------

